# How old were you when you discovered it?



## LuckyM (Jul 4, 2008)

Im curious, how old were you when you discovered the fandom?, i was 12 myself, and also what made you want to join?, for me, dont hate me for this but it was yiff, but it was also all the nice, funny, creative people, and such beautiful clean art and stories, comics and stuff. =)


----------



## LuckyM (Jul 4, 2008)

btw this is my first thread on my new acc, woohoos! =D


----------



## Monkeykitten (Jul 4, 2008)

I was 14, I think. That or 13. I forget. XD


----------



## Lukealyke (Jul 4, 2008)

Umm... I think I was like... 16.  I was a severe Sonic the Hedgehog fanboy at 14 which eventually led me to find furry art.  It appealed to me, so here I am.


----------



## Khim (Jul 4, 2008)

16, i was in high school, a friend show me his notebook with full of Spunky artwork and then show me her site and i start to like it and thats how i discover the furry thing


----------



## A terrible situation (Jul 4, 2008)

a couplea years ago.
I found it via 4chan, where I saw somebody post yiff then get brutally flamed for a long while, and I was greatly confused, so I googled yiff. Best choice ever.


----------



## Snickers (Jul 4, 2008)

when i was about 15-16. i only joined in mid 17's. Before i joined i was just a furry fan


----------



## LuckyM (Jul 4, 2008)

A terrible situation said:


> a couplea years ago.
> I found it via 4chan, where I saw somebody post yiff then get brutally flamed for a long while, and I was greatly confused, so I googled yiff. Best choice ever.



Yeah i saw that word when i was playing an mmorpg, i googled it, and now im really really greatful i did too =)


----------



## Hybrid Project Alpha (Jul 4, 2008)

I was... 15? It was a long time ago. I just remember when I first discovered the concept of furry I tried explaining it to my friends, it excited me so


----------



## FaySkunk (Jul 4, 2008)

When i was really little i used to pretend to be a wolf with antlers, it wasnt until i was 13 that i discovered the term "furry"


----------



## eevachu (Jul 4, 2008)

I was 15.  It was this January. 

I feel young~

I was using a fursona way before though.


----------



## Diego117 (Jul 4, 2008)

I think I was 15-ish. I stumbled upon this comic called Fur-Lo by Tina Lyek on halo.bungie.org. (Yes I'm a huge Halo nerd). That's when I found the term "Anthropomorphic" and "Furry". I did a little research and found the fandom. Haven't looked back since.


----------



## ExTo (Jul 4, 2008)

You're just 15, Eevachu? Damn, you're good. I'd have thought you at least 20 from the way you type and express yourself.

Personally I discovered the fandom age 14, through a furry-hating blog post on the site of someone I knew a little bit. Within weeks I realized it kind of put a name of feelings I had been having since a decade, within months, I figured I was one but wouldn't accept it. Came to accept it as fact age 15, but didn't join the community until last january. Was still 17 back then.


----------



## Kurtsa (Jul 4, 2008)

14 maybe, but i was furry for as long as i can remember


----------



## eternal_flare (Jul 4, 2008)

Let me say 14-15...not sure, my memory around that time is so blur...


----------



## lionbear01 (Jul 4, 2008)

Hm... I think I've imagined animal characters for myself ever since I was 4, but I think I discovered the term "furry" via finding a certain artist (who I'm watching now) on the internet, and wanting to be able to find more but not knowing what to call it. My first furry character that I drew was a muscle lion who I named (as part of a story that I am thinking about finishing) "Guardian 001". In case anyone wants to know, I think I found out about anthropormorphics through seeing Sonic and Tails in the TV show they had on (Adventures of Sonic the Hedgehog, I think.) when I was 4. I found out about the world of video games 2 years later, when I was 6, but that's a different story entirely.
^_^; long post!


----------



## Capurnica (Jul 4, 2008)

I first ran into furs around 13 or so, I think.. But I can't remember a time when I didn't want to 'be' something else.


----------



## Hyenaworks (Jul 4, 2008)

I've always liked anthropomorphic animals.  I didn't discover a "fandom" for it until I was 15 and a master of the Internet.


----------



## Bonzzai (Jul 4, 2008)

I think I first found the fandom when I was around 15 or 16. I've been into animals and anthro characters before that, I just never knew there was a fandom around it. I dabbled in and out of the fandom. I've always kept the interest, it's just that it seemed most people who shared the interest of anthro characters didn't share my other interests, so I got bored with it, hahah.


----------



## Fu (Jul 4, 2008)

13 when I found Furcadia and a fursona, 14 when I found the fandom.


----------



## Shadowwolfen (Jul 4, 2008)

Woah..
i think i was about 12/13 
i just discovered the fandom by searching for disneys Robin Hood i guess 
i wanted to be one of those 'creatures' of the movie that time o.o

shad


----------



## Wait Wait (Jul 4, 2008)

when i was 12


----------



## Hot_Sultry_Zombie (Jul 4, 2008)

15, because I was happy to see others draw "cartoon animals". Yay, cool!

...then I saw Tiny Toons porn and died a little. It has been downhill ever since.

However, there are still some good artists, so I'll stick around.


----------



## Snowball (Jul 4, 2008)

im affectionitlly called a grey muzzle i'm in my 40,s and i always have been a furry all my life,.  But to answer the question i discovered the fandom just a few years ago. back in 2003.  so there you go. there,s my answer.


----------



## Breanainn (Jul 4, 2008)

Got into it through a feature on Eurotrash when I was like... 15 or something. That's like getting into furry through Something Awful or something. I saw an article that basically ripped the piss out of everyone and though "I'll have a piece of that".


----------



## Breanainn (Jul 4, 2008)

I can still remember it, it was a feature on the old Euro furcon, and followed some German guy called Skunkie. Like seriously, a skunk in laderhosen. Later followed a more serious documentary on the British furscene (as it is) called _A Man in Wolfs Clothing_ with sold me on the concept. Also there was a Bizzare article a few years ago, _I Am A Satanic Furry_ with the great intro "Vexen Crabtree likes to worship the dark lord while dressed as a squirrel". With this kind of publicity who wouldn't wanna be a furry?


----------



## AdamLeisemann (Jul 4, 2008)

14. I was in Middle School and the Internet (for public use) was pretty new to me when I discovered Yerf. I was hooked then.


----------



## Lost (Jul 4, 2008)

I had to be around 13-ish right around the time i got the webz XP


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jul 4, 2008)

Hmm... 15, I think.  I liked the scaly artwork.


----------



## Mr Fox (Jul 4, 2008)

i was 16 and my friend used to draw furry artwork i was interested about it so i went on the internet and done some research... and i somehow got here hehe


----------



## Monak (Jul 4, 2008)

I was 16 and a buddy of mine started calling me a furry after he saw some drawings I was working on , that was the first time I heard the word furry though I have had my fursona most of my life I had no idea there was a community.  A short while later I found some art on a Yahoo search which lead me to a few sites and more information , and after a while yiffstar than FA , so I have been in the fandom for just about 4 years now , though I have been a fur for about 14 years.


----------



## ToeClaws (Jul 4, 2008)

1979... when I was 4.  I was watching a Godzilla flick - Godzilla vs. Giran, and I like Godzilla's feet... but then... I realized I really liked him too.  Couldn't get enough of it.  Enter puberty around 11, and I realized just how much I liked it.  I didn't discover the fandom though until 2000, quite by accident.  Up until that point, I had thought I was the only one this crazy.  So glad I was wrong.


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 4, 2008)

It was only a year ago to be honest, like back in September or August of last year i discovered it through my intreast of vore


----------



## Chickenspirit (Jul 4, 2008)

I was 14. I discovered it last August.


----------



## Lucas (Jul 4, 2008)

I was 12. Sonic and Starfox got me started. I went to a Starfox site and someone coined the word "furry." So I explored the internet to find out what it meant. The rest is history.


----------



## Entropy (Jul 4, 2008)

I would have been 14 I think, something nearing two years ago.

That was when I found High Tail Hall on Newgrounds.com when looking for porn. 

Some time after that I actually found out what furry was, and then later after that was when I realised that I had basically become a furry because of looking at all the porn. At that point I decided to go and check out the fandom properly, and so one year on from that here I am.


----------



## reigoskeiter (Jul 4, 2008)

i was 13 then


----------



## Version4 (Jul 4, 2008)

TT____TT I feel so.. not old but.. like I was somehow late already when I discovered it myself. I was 20 when I found out more about the furries and its fandom. And most of you were only 11-15 years old....


----------



## XoPp (Jul 5, 2008)

urrrhhhh...

i have felt cat/fox ears and fox tail on human to be attractive for so long i have no idea... at age 10?
i was 16 or 17 when i started "investigating" the stuff more, and im 17 atm

so far it has been just drawing and dreaming. nothing irld yet.


----------



## pheonix (Jul 5, 2008)

I agree with you. I myself was about 15 when I truly discovered I was furry and I'm glad I did. before I just felt something like missing.


----------



## lafeel (Jul 5, 2008)

To be honest I am not sure when I first discovered the fandom, but I didn't realize I was a furry myself until around five, maybe six, years ago, which would make me 25 at the time.


----------



## Aldog076 (Jul 5, 2008)

...back when i was 14-15 when i saw that CSI shit..


----------



## Razrien (Jul 5, 2008)

I was around 16-ish, and a severe anime freak  ^^  (worse than I am now XD)
   Was browsing through some pronz when I saw a banner with some bunny gal, nibbling a carrot and reading a book...   the gateway to furrytail.com  <3    ((the sites' been down for years,  but it used to be like an old-school furbid ))
Then on to discovering Aol chatrooms with furry themes, and getting more and more comfortable with it  :grin:   Kinda tripped and stumbled into the fandom from there.


----------



## LordWibble (Jul 5, 2008)

13. Around May-ish, I think.


----------



## Aldog076 (Jul 5, 2008)

kidsune said:


> wow, you got into furries through CSI? o.o



yes and no.. they said something about them..so i went on google..nuf said..(dident watch the whole episode..until recently...)


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 5, 2008)

When I was 17... like a year ago.
I really wish i could have found out about it several years earlier, I think it would've made my life a bit easier 

(emo flashbacks lol)
nah, middle school and highschool weren't that bad, but it certainly would've helped feeling that I actually had a place somewhere ;_;


----------



## FurTheWin (Jul 5, 2008)

I was about 16 when I discovered and joined the fandom.

I've always liked furry/anthro stuff, I just didn't know there was a whole fandom around it.

Various things got me into the fandom. I think the first place I discovered furry art, or yiff, was in OIFY over at the facepunch forums. I can tell you this: OIFY is NOT the best place to discover something like that.

Anyway, I saw some of the art and liked it quite well. There was just one big problem with it: It was almost all gay, and I'm straight. That led me to search for female furry art. I found antho@deviantart, vcl, furaffinity, 7chan.org/fur/ (closed now), and has since then been a part of the fandom.


----------



## Kobo-Kun (Jul 5, 2008)

I was about 14 when I first started down the path, but when I fully discovered it I was about 17.


----------



## TheRedRaptor (Jul 5, 2008)

I was 27.
Somebody insulted me and mentioned the Fur Affinity site. 
I said "What the Hell..." and signed up.


----------



## CAThulu (Jul 5, 2008)

Well, I think it started with the 'Ewoks' in 1985 when I was six.  Anyone remember Teebo? :-D  







Little girl-crush with that ewok. *L*

Then there was Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles, and Raphael.  This series ran straight into my teens with me, where I started realizing that I liked the 'red turtle' a wee bit more then normal.  

The whole thing came together when I was 17 and some friends said 'Hey!  Ever seen Kit and Kay Boodle?'; fired up the brand spanking new internet, and gave me a crash course in yiff, herms and macro in a span of half an hour.  I was the youngest by four years and they took great delight in corrupting...er...tutoring me.

So to sum this up, it started when I was six, had an idea of it when I was 12, and everything came together when I was 17.  *L*


----------



## CAThulu (Jul 5, 2008)

kidsune said:


> wow, you got into furries through CSI? o.o


*LOL*  I remember that episode.  And the looks on my parents faces when they asked what yiffing was and I knew the answer.

My standard answer for the follow up question ("How do you know this stuff!?") is  "Art College".  It's just easier on everyone.  It's the same answer I gave when my dad described a piercing someone flashed at the gym and I told him it was a Prince Albert.


----------



## That_Emo_Guy (Jul 5, 2008)

I discovered the fandom when I was 15, lulz ensued.


----------



## Lumpy (Jul 5, 2008)

14


----------



## Backdraftwolf (Jul 5, 2008)

Probably when I was 14 or 15


----------



## Merriss (Jul 5, 2008)

[/removed]


----------



## LonelyFox (Jul 5, 2008)

ummm i was actually 10 when i found it, it started as being a zoo, then i found the furry sites and thought it was much better, yah i was in it for the yiffing at 10 X3


----------



## ToeClaws (Jul 5, 2008)

CAThulu said:


> Well, I think it started with the 'Ewoks' in 1985 when I was six.  Anyone remember Teebo? :-D
> 
> Little girl-crush with that ewok. *L*
> 
> ...



LOL! Yes - CAT and I had this conversation last night, hehe - Teebo was nice, though I would have been around 11 at the time.


----------



## Scotty Kirax (Jul 5, 2008)

5
when I got raped by the family dog


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 5, 2008)

About 12 I guess as well, basically when I got some time to ramble the Internet (not an easy task on a 56k modem...). "Furry-ness", however, has been with me for as long as I remember though.

...What the fuck do you mean by this "Join" thing?



Scotty Kirax said:


> 5
> when I got raped by the family dog


:lol:


----------



## ZeeDog (Jul 5, 2008)

I think 14 when I found some Krystal yiff, and 15 when I became one


----------



## Drex150 (Jul 5, 2008)

I was 20 when I discovered the fandom. I am 21 right now, 22 in August, so it has been just about a year now that I have discovered it. Although I would say I have been a furry my whole life, I just didn't realize it until I found the fandom. I always enjoyed playing the animal race if there was one in any game I played. I enjoyed drawing animals when I was a kid, they were really bad though lol.


----------



## JAK3ST3RB (Jul 5, 2008)

fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Gutierrez (Jul 5, 2008)

As many funny animals have always been on Saturday morning cartoons, I'm not sure I can say I discovered anything. But I made my first FurryMUCK account when I was 16 in 1998.


----------



## Anbessa (Jul 5, 2008)

I was 'furry' all my life, but didn't realize it until 1997 when I met my first furry at a rpg con. before I was running furred characters since 1992 or something.


----------



## Scotty Kirax (Jul 5, 2008)

Draco_2k said:


> About 12 I guess as well, basically when I got some time to ramble the Internet (not an easy task on a 56k modem...). "Furry-ness", however, has been with me for as long as I remember though.
> 
> ...What the fuck do you mean by this "Join" thing?
> 
> ...


I was being serious!!! D:
/wrists


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 5, 2008)

Scotty Kirax said:


> I was being serious!!! D:
> /wrists


You're a fun guy.


----------



## Scotty Kirax (Jul 5, 2008)

Draco_2k said:


> You're a fun guy.


I aim to please


----------



## Sequester (Jul 5, 2008)

I'm not really sure, honestly.

I've understood the term "furry" as long as I can remember. Probably since I started getting active on the internet at 12-13 years old. And I even created a fursona and roleplayed with it. But until about two years ago I didn't really notice a "fandom", I just thought furry, fursona, yiff, etc were common terms in online roleplaying and art communities. (In the beginning I would actually sometimes get the terms "yiff" and "yaoi" mixed up.. that was fairly embarrassing XD).

But when I went off to college I had a lot of extra time on my hands and was going through that whole figuring out who I was thing, and somewhere in all the soul-searching and idle web-surfing I stumbled upon a few furry-fandom based forums and... it just went from there.

So I was actually 18-19 before I officially joined the fandom, despite roleplaying furry characters and such long before then.


----------



## Alexander Fire (Jul 5, 2008)

I was 13 years old when I discovered it, but I have been interested in furry since I  was younger (i cannot remember exactly at what age).


----------



## Lost (Jul 5, 2008)

Aldog076 said:


> ...back when i was 14-15 when i saw that CSI shit..



Thats what i saw first and i was like furry?...google... click....click... dragons?.... penis agrees....then i was furry


----------



## Bull1t85 (Jul 5, 2008)

22, I had a friend show it to me 7 months ago, since then I've been hooked!


----------



## StitchMeUp (Jul 5, 2008)

Five, I ran up to my mom screaming "Im a bloody bunny rabbit mum!" and she encouraged it because she is into scifi. In the halloween store I wanted my first costume to be a bunny outfit. I grabbed the first one I saw, ran up to her, and showed her a playboy bunny outfit. Obviously...that was discouraged. So she bought me a fuzzy little rabbit suit, footy pajamas, and everything furry. And still today I go around screaming "Im a bloody bunny rabbit!"


----------



## lionbear01 (Jul 6, 2008)

Hot_Sultry_Zombie said:


> 15, because I was happy to see others draw "cartoon animals". Yay, cool!
> 
> ...then I saw Tiny Toons porn and died a little. It has been downhill ever since.
> 
> However, there are still some good artists, so I'll stick around.


Hopefully you'll never see anything worse (is that even poss--don't answer that. X.x') than (seriously, WTF... Tiny Toons?) that...stuff... ye-uk.
Don't give up tho!!! There's still good cuddly stuff around, and pr0n isn't everywhere (dispite the human race thinking it is... >.<â•¬), so you can still find some good stuff somewhere.


----------



## KristynLioness (Jul 6, 2008)

I was 18 when I found out about it.  Had been browsing Yerf artwork for two years before that, but...I just thought it was really cool animal art. Knew nothing about furries before I was 18.


----------



## therealist (Jul 6, 2008)

I was 15 when i found out there was more than Walt Disney, Chuck Jones and Tex Avery out there.

What made me make the switch?  Two words:  Michele Light.

Need I say any more?


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Jul 6, 2008)

*13, I think, though I'd been drawing cruddy Sonic art since 5, then turning to Jazz Jackrabbit at 7. Anyone remember him? Yeah, didn't think so.*


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 6, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> *13, I think, though I'd been drawing cruddy Sonic art since 5, then turning to Jazz Jackrabbit at 7. Anyone remember him? Yeah, didn't think so.*



*  AAAAH MY EYES*


----------



## Scotty Kirax (Jul 6, 2008)

StitchMeUp said:


> Five, I ran up to my mom screaming "Im a bloody bunny rabbit mum!" and she encouraged it because she is into scifi. In the halloween store I wanted my first costume to be a bunny outfit. I grabbed the first one I saw, ran up to her, and showed her a playboy bunny outfit. Obviously...that was discouraged. So she bought me a fuzzy little rabbit suit, footy pajamas, and everything furry. And still today I go around screaming "Im a bloody bunny rabbit!"


you seem to of been a aggressive child


----------



## Jarz (Jul 6, 2008)

Mmm.. Last tuesday... when i was 22  

Actually i have liked the artwork and cartoons since i was little, but i didn't knew there were any fandom or something like that so big, i knew only about mangakas or cosplayers, but nothing with the term "Furry" (i dont know why i feel weird saying that word, maybe i'm not adapted yet...)


----------



## Scotty Kirax (Jul 6, 2008)

I wonder about those few children of current furs
what will they say in the next 10 years


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 6, 2008)

Jarz said:


> Mmm.. Last tuesday... when i was 22
> 
> Actually i have liked the artwork and cartoons since i was little, but i didn't knew there were any fandom or something like that so big, i knew only about mangakas or cosplayers, but nothing with the term "Furry" (i dont know why i feel weird saying that word, maybe i'm not adapted yet...)


Welcome! And enjoy your stay. FurAffinity hosts tons of great artists, as I'm sure you did or will find out in due time. 

Tip: We're all goddamn freaks here.


----------



## wolfe97 (Jul 6, 2008)

huh...seems like most people found it genrally aroun 15-16...personally i first saw furry art at about 11 through my digimon fanboy-ishness altho i;d say i didn;t really join the fandom -officially- till about 15 or so


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 6, 2008)

wolfe97 said:


> huh...seems like most people found it genrally aroun 15-16...


Generally about the time when you get familiar with the Internet.


----------



## ADF (Jul 6, 2008)

I think it was around 15-16 when I discovered furry/yiff being in the search criteria resulted in more sexy anthro dragon results  good returns like that demand research.

[edit]

My first dragoness find *sniff* memories.


----------



## makmakmob (Jul 6, 2008)

14. Found it through DA (which my shoddy internet connection won't let me use anymore) FurAffinity was the first furry site I actually saw.


----------



## Jarz (Jul 6, 2008)

Draco_2k said:


> Welcome! And enjoy your stay. FurAffinity hosts tons of great artists, as I'm sure you did or will find out in due time.
> 
> Tip: We're all goddamn freaks here.



Thank you, Actually the first artwork that i saw that brought me here was from triggerfox (and i told me: That artwork its really good, i would like to draw like that some day, and since y have been practicing more :mrgreen


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Jul 6, 2008)

> *AAAAH MY EYES*


*

*Aha! Take that, New Courier 12. pt'd, double space'd, one inch margin'd manuscript format!


----------



## Midnight Silence (Jul 6, 2008)

When I was around 12 or 13 I started to take interest in furry art and stories, and this led to that and so on until today.


----------



## RetroCorn (Jul 6, 2008)

august of last year. 

i'd sorta been one for about a year prior to that though, but didn't realy discover it untill last year.


----------



## Lost (Jul 6, 2008)

kidsune said:


> XD epic



At the time i thought i was a sick bastard but upon deeper "research" i find that there are thousands of others and a tear comes to my eye:cry: and i say to myself "I have found my people!" and have never looked back except to admire my new scaly tale


----------



## lionbear01 (Jul 6, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> *13, I think, though I'd been drawing cruddy Sonic art since 5, then turning to Jazz Jackrabbit at 7. Anyone remember him? Yeah, didn't think so.*



JAZZ! I remember (and now want to play) him/his games. Still more of a Sonic fan tho...(Sonic Chronicles: The Dark Brotherhood FTW!!!) I wonder when there will be a furry game where the main characters are as buff as they are in DBZ... Huh. That was random.


----------



## iBurro (Jul 6, 2008)

I was 13 when I was first introduced to the idea of "fursonas." 16 when I learned of the fandom.

It wasn't until I was almost 18 that I figured out what "yiff" was. D| For the longest time I thought it was just a sound, like "woof" mixed with "Yip" or something.


----------



## Ferrous_Oxide (Jul 6, 2008)

I was probably about 16 when I found the fandom in the technical sense. I do trace my roots back further than that, but I think that is another discussion. It actually gave me a lot of confidence when I found the furry fandom. I remember that it just felt right *chuckles*


----------



## TheRedRaptor (Jul 7, 2008)

So far the ride has been wild and weird...
But the [rice of admission has been worth IT!


----------



## Kanic (Jul 7, 2008)

When I was 16, that's when I saw my first furry picture, didn't know that it was called "furry" until a friend told me what it was. It was a clean pic though. I never saw yiffy stuff until about 2 years later, and I never really convinced myself to be part of the fandom until about last April. Glad I came in though ^^


----------



## Werevixen (Jul 7, 2008)

1999 started the curiousity, I was always a frivolent Disney fan untill Eisner got his fingers on it, but the breakthrough was Final Fantasy IX, a rat race named Burmecians, and a specific main character named Freya Crescent.


----------



## Takiro (Jul 7, 2008)

i discovered the fandom with 17 and became a active member of it 2006.
ah, and i'm 21 now ^^.
but felt furry long time before i knew what furry actualy is xD.


----------



## talakestreal (Jul 7, 2008)

I came to the furry community via the way of the otherkin community.  Long time ago, when I was about 13, I found otherkin, and discovered myself as a dragon.  

The word furry was a dirty word for most otherkin then.  I was biased. Eventually, I got enough brains in my head to go research furries, and that was the end of that biase.

I find I like being a furry better than I ever liked saying I was an otherkin. Much less stuffy, much more interesting.


----------



## NeoWyverdramon (Jul 7, 2008)

I think I found out I was an actual furry when I was about 16-17. But of course, I had been RPing myself as a dragon since about the age of 14. At the time however, I just didn't know about furry until meeting a friend of mine, whom I'm living with now. 

I guess you can say he helped me with a lot of things that I know and enjoy now. 

Though I tend to switch between a lion and a dragoness whenever my mood feels different. I guess that's normal, right?


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 7, 2008)

talakestreal said:


> The word furry was a dirty word for most otherkin then. I was biased. Eventually, I got enough brains in my head to go *research* furries, and that was the end of that biase.


This is awesome.

More people should do this. In general. Not just about furries.


----------



## talakestreal (Jul 7, 2008)

Draco_2k said:


> This is awesome.
> 
> More people should do this. In general. Not just about furries.



That's what I try to do when something unknown comes up for me.  Rather than go with the popular opinion.  Opinions are often wrong. Research can help. A lot. Or can make you click on links you really aren't ready to see. (I remember when I first started researching, coming across the term "yiff". Woo, was that ever an eye-opener to read about!)

Seems like most folks become actual "furries" in their teen years. Interesting. hardly ever see adults in their 30s becoming furries. I find that aspect to be very interesting.


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 7, 2008)

talakestreal said:


> That's what I try to do when something unknown comes up for me. Rather than go with the popular opinion. Opinions are often wrong. Research can help. A lot. Or can make you click on links you really aren't ready to see. (I remember when I first started researching, coming across the term "yiff". Woo, was that ever an eye-opener to read about!)


This is a great approach to such matters.



talakestreal said:


> Seems like most folks become actual "furries" in their teen years. Interesting. hardly ever see adults in their 30s becoming furries. I find that aspect to be very interesting.


I'm pretty sure that because teenagers are generally more likely to: a)Join any social groups; b)Embrace weird interests; c)Hang out on the Internet.

Just a guess, of course.


----------



## ToeClaws (Jul 7, 2008)

talakestreal said:


> That's what I try to do when something unknown comes up for me.  Rather than go with the popular opinion.  Opinions are often wrong. Research can help. A lot. Or can make you click on links you really aren't ready to see. (I remember when I first started researching, coming across the term "yiff". Woo, was that ever an eye-opener to read about!)



Yes - actually researching is something most people just don't do - which blows my mind given how incredibly easy it is to do that nowadays!  The problem is that the furry community is dogged (pardon the expression) by the same stereotypical assumptions that plague other groups.  I think one of the big time stereotypical views is that furs are all unattractive gay males with no social lives.  Ugh... no, I certainly don't fall into that category and neither do any of the fur friends I have, especially the females ones.   But it's the same uneducated assumptions that make people assume gay men are all lisp-talking, limp-wrist'ed folks who wear effeminate clothing. Again, none of my gay-bi friends fit that description either.

Anyway, point is that it's great that you researched - I sure hope more people decide to try that first before drawing up any conclusions.



talakestreal said:


> Seems like most folks become actual "furries" in their teen years. Interesting. hardly ever see adults in their 30s becoming furries. I find that aspect to be very interesting.



Well, that makes perfect sense really - the fur/scalie thing is really a form of sexual kink, and most people hit puberty at the start of their teens.  In some rare cases, like myself, I can trace back the feelings associated with being turned on by this stuff way further back, only I wouldn't quite call it being turned on by it then - more like very, very interested without understanding why.

Nowadays, when a teen sees something that interestes them, they can start looking around on the Net for answers, so in short order, they can find the fandom.  

People sort of define their personality and their sexuality while in their teens and early 20s.  By around 25, changes to personality slow down from the crazy decade that came before.  By their 30s, if they have not accepted that part of themselves, they may be to a point where they're set in their ways and unwilling to accept that they are a "fur".  Also, age plays into Internet usage too - the older the person, the less likely they are to spend a lot of time using the Net, or possibly be as Net-savvy.  Who knows.  I'm mid thirties guy that never sits well with statistics anyway.


----------



## maniakyle (Jul 7, 2008)

13. I saw "yiff" on a game and googled it too. A year later i joined, but i loved anthro characters since i was 8. It just stuck. It was like hanging around people that really knew me when i was on furry sites. A home away from home


----------



## maniakyle (Jul 7, 2008)

and yes, i just found out about furaffinity..... sorry.
I've been on yiffy.tk all this time


----------



## RailRunner (Jul 7, 2008)

It's been almost 3 years now, found an article in Popsci which led me to Worth1000, where I stumbled upon a gallery or nine...

And I was only 15 at the time??


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jul 7, 2008)

I was 2o-21, so about four years ago. parents do not know, parents don't know much about me.


----------



## Drakaji (Jul 7, 2008)

I think it all started about when I was 10 or 11. I'd always had an interested in non-human characters in cartoons that I had watched and so I started learning how to draw dragons.
After that I joined the Neondragonart forums and met someone named Earthurn who'd sent me a yiff pic... (I was 12 years old btw, he was like 18+)

Also I had gained an interest in the idea of having a tail so I had been looking for that until I stumbled upon what Furry was.

Another thing that got me into the whole idea of anthros was a mod for Unreal Tournament '98 called U4E that had many weapons and included player models with abilities. My personal favorite was one called Draco2 because he was a dragon :awesome:


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 7, 2008)

Drakaji said:


> Another thing that got me into the whole idea of anthros was *a mod for Unreal Tournament '98 called U4E* that had many weapons and included player models with abilities. My personal favorite was one called Draco2 because he was a dragon :awesome:


I keep hearing about that thing, but Google refuses to provide any discernible details. Does it have a full name?..


----------



## Drakaji (Jul 7, 2008)

Draco_2k said:


> I keep hearing about that thing, but Google refuses to provide any discernible details. Does it have a full name?..



I have a link 
http://u4e.planetunreal.gamespy.com/gallery.htm

Draco2 (draco1 on left with force field belt or something... i forgot the name)
http://u4e.planetunreal.gamespy.com/PlayerShots-Draco-LittleBrother.JPG

There was supposed to be a (then) new version for UT2k4 but it never was finished and Draco3 never was finished either.


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 7, 2008)

Drakaji said:


> I have a link
> http://u4e.planetunreal.gamespy.com/gallery.htm
> 
> Draco2 (draco1 on left with force field belt or something... i forgot the name)
> ...


Suh-weet! Thank you!


----------



## Fluffyfox (Jul 7, 2008)

Well, when I was a little kid, my brother and I would always play pretend, in which I was an anthro fox and he was an anthro wolf. We discovered the fandom itself when we were 15, but I didn't get into it till I was sixteen. My bro got into it a couple months before I did.

I was cautious about everything, and at first the whole thing seemed really weird. And then I saw some yiff, and liked it. That kinda helped me get used to it.


----------



## Zariah (Jul 7, 2008)

I was 13. I was on DeviantART & I looked through the Anthro section of art & got hooked instantly at the creativity & imaginativeness (if that's a word) of each picture.


----------



## LuckyM (Jul 8, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> ummm i was actually 10 when i found it, it started as being a zoo, then i found the furry sites and thought it was much better, yah i was in it for the yiffing at 10 X3



i discovered zoo when i was 10 too and liked it =), hope i dont gross anyone out =/, but then i found yiff when i was 12, exept i am where i am today because of more than just the yiff, i love almost everything about the fandom


----------



## Rockario (Jul 8, 2008)

14, wasn't that long ago actually. First I got interested in TF art and I eventually found FA, after which I joined.


----------



## Temarinyo (Jul 8, 2008)

didn't fully understand what it was until about a year ago, since I never paid that much attention to it until recently


----------



## Cho-Ran (Jul 9, 2008)

I was about 14. I found out about it while surfing the web at school during lunch. that was about 4 years ago. I've been watching furry art and stories during this time and have only recently joined the community.


----------



## Paulie (Jul 9, 2008)

I got started at probably 14-15 with sonic hentai... became a sonic hentai addict there for a while. Found a picture of "Kama Citra" and that led me here.


----------



## FyrbornXTG (Jul 9, 2008)

It was some time ago seeing as I'm 30 now,.
but it was when I was about 9 when I started being able to sense spirits and energy,.then when I was ten,.I had been takin away from my parents,.and thats when the dragon and other totems came to me as spirits,.and one of them was my fosterparents big half wolf dog,.who was the only one at first who befriended me,.and even bit me on the arm as if to test my courage.
then from then on I was able to see and do things others couldn't and it even landed me in a few test hospitals,.but when I was about 26 or 27 I was intreduced to furry sites and stuff,.and it all just started to make sense.
I finally put 2 and 2 together,.

I finally realized the Wolfbeast/reptile/pheonix/water element,.in me.


----------



## FoxInABox (Jul 9, 2008)

When I was 18, was searching through fox images on google, found some fursuit images there .. and after that I quickly found my way to the fandom..


----------



## Glennjam (Jul 9, 2008)

Just a few days ago :O I am 16 :3


----------



## RoxtarWolf (Jul 9, 2008)

I have basically been a Furry my whole life...but just found out what it was several months ago from a kid at school who was talking to someone explaining to someone else about it. I overheard it and started thinking, then went home and googled it and read pages and pages and pages on it and after those few hours I was like..."HELL YES!!! THIS IS JUST LIKE ME!!!" and then...I became'd a Furry =D

I am 16 currently *nodnod*


----------



## Tagwyn (Jul 9, 2008)

I first started connect with my fursona at around 7 or so.  Course, I had no Idea about the furry fandom and whatnot; I just felt that I was a wolf.  Eventually, at around 13 or so, I came across the fandom online and knew immediatly that I had found my 'pack' so to speak.  I'm 17 now.


----------



## Tundru (Jul 9, 2008)

I was about 16 when I discovered the fandom.


----------



## Slayn (Jul 9, 2008)

discovered at 10 didn't get into till 12.


----------



## Kama (Jul 9, 2008)

I've always liked anthropomorphic characters, but I believe that I was around 13/14ish when I found the general fandom :3
I believe my interest in anything anthropomorphic, animals in general, and transformations generally led to me finding out i was totally a furry -nod- :3


----------



## JAH2000 (Jul 9, 2008)

well i was about 14 im 21 now i dident get into it tell about 3-4 years ago


----------



## Culebra Kai (Jul 9, 2008)

I first got into the fandom when I was 13-14, right around the time I found it.


----------



## Tagwyn (Jul 9, 2008)

It's amazing how many people find the fandom at around 14.


----------



## FurTheWin (Jul 9, 2008)

Tagwyn said:


> It's amazing how many people find the fandom at around 14.


That's when you usually get (quite) familiar with the internet.

It's also the time you start to look for porn and stuff.


----------



## x_PJ_Pete_x (Jul 10, 2008)

I only found it...or maybe it found me...a couple years ago. I wanted to rp with characters who happened to be animals and didn't think much of it because they were like people. I dunno if there's a well defined definition of a furry, but I think I've always been one. I've always liked movies and tv shows with anthropamorphic animal type characters.


----------



## sablelieger (Jul 10, 2008)

Yu know, I was thinking it was it my early 20s, (I'm 33 now) but in reality, it was in my mid teens (15-16 yo) when I decided to have an anthro identity; I remember my first "fursona" was that of a sharkman. My inspiration came thanks in part to me watching Saturday morning cartoons, i can;t remember the title of the actionc artoon series, but it was from the same people that created the "Thundercats" and the "Silver Hawks" (Ah, remember those, huh?); also, my idea can from when I used to read a lot of Surfer magazines and the MAUI mascot (an anthro Great White Shark) was my inspiration as well.

The leader of their group was a guy that turned into a Shark guy and I based my fursona off his character and his name was Jonathan Black and he was a Mercenary. A+Eventuyally, I grew out of it and then my fursona evolved into "Alex", my Siberian Tiger fursona, however, I keep my original fursona tucked away, in case I want to being him back.


----------



## Jack (Jul 10, 2008)

I was 14 when I found out about the fandom. and having a nerdy side to my actions I researched it and found out more about furries. liking what I saw I decided to join in on all the fun. and that's what it has been just a ton of fun since day one no drops no loss. I was actually very depressed before I found the fandom (I had nothing to look forward to.) and it really cheered me up.


----------



## tacticalsnake (Jul 11, 2008)

I ... some how... escaped realizing that there was a fandom until college, when my friends introduced me to it. I was like... 19 or 20 at the time. But I'd been drawing furries since time began and had been using an anthro pokemon board and reading Redwall and all sorts of stuff. AND I DIDN'T KNOW THERE WAS THIS FANDOM BEHIND IT ALL. DSFARGEG. I thought that I was the only person who was really into anthropomorphic animals like I was. -.-;; 
I always feel like such an idiot for that. Oh well.


----------



## xiath (Jul 11, 2008)

not even a year ago.


----------



## Kalianos (Jul 26, 2008)

Lets see, around 13-ish was when I discovered furry 'art'.
 Joined when I was 16 when my friends who were furries showed me more of the fandom.


----------



## Spaceberry (Jul 26, 2008)

hm.. when did starfox come out?


----------



## Snowden (Jul 26, 2008)

14 for me.


----------



## Hanzo (Jul 26, 2008)

17, I was into furries though since 5.


----------



## SonicPants (Jul 27, 2008)

at about 12 i started thinking about anthropomorphic animals and such without even knowing the term "furry" and it was only about 2 months ago when i was 15 that i joined the fandom


----------



## Greenbunny45 (Jul 27, 2008)

I've always liked anthromorpophic art. I played Sam and Max and also read TwoKinds (its getting much better now than it was before) and Exterminatus Now.

I discovered the whole furry fandom thing about a week ago xD


----------



## shlero (Jul 27, 2008)

Tagwyn said:


> It's amazing how many people find the fandom at around 14.


Guilty as charged


----------



## horndawg (Jul 27, 2008)

15. Next.


----------



## Spaceberry (Jul 27, 2008)

Well i liked the furry stylin of Winnie the Pooh. Yep. that's weird isn't it  Didn't really understand my passion for it until i was actively looking for shows featuring anthros, like extreme dinosaurs and animaniacs. Animaniacs eventually saw me seeing the Moon over Minverva episode. By then it was clear


----------



## virus (Jul 27, 2008)

I've been pre-exposed to the stuff all my life. Ever since I was a baby. I didn't know any difference and I still don't. Its just what you make of things that shifts you in your direction.


----------



## BlackRat (Jul 27, 2008)

I first discovered the term "furry" when I was...14 (I think).

Edit: Now that I think about it, it was probably a couple of years earlier than that...


----------



## Kano (Jul 27, 2008)

I think I was 15-16 when I discovered it. I'd been using a fursona for a few years though.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jul 27, 2008)

Uh, 16 I believe.  Didn't get active 'til March of this year.  I think the reason of joining was the art because I also liked to draw the same stuff.


----------



## Alblaka (Jul 27, 2008)

Nice, everytime nearly same age...
14-15 i think...

But joined into forum: 2 days ago


----------



## Loke (Jul 27, 2008)

I think I discovered it and realized I was a furry when I was about 15.  I had been drawing furry art for a few years prior without even knowing it though hehe


----------



## Vesuro (Jul 27, 2008)

About 12, browsing AGNPH.


----------



## PaperRabbit (Jul 27, 2008)

Well, I've always liked animals and imagined myself as one. I only new about the furry fandom about two years ago (I was 20) and just recently got active XD .


----------



## Ataris (Jul 27, 2008)

Middle School... I was 13 or 14 and a friend of mine did anthropomorphic art (though she is -not- a furry by any means, thinks its too weird). I really liked her pictures, so I did what any smart 13 year old in the late 90s would do. I searched for "Animal People" on the internet. Took me a while to refine my search to anthro and eventually (in 2003, so... i was 15) I discovered the term 'furry' and I've been stuck here ever since. Just found FA specifically about a year and a half ago, and just recently decided it was time to take that last plunge into the furry pool and join FA.

And here I am today.


----------



## gunnerboy (Aug 6, 2008)

i was 14


----------



## Zorro101 (Aug 6, 2008)

About a day ago!


----------



## Skullmiser (Aug 6, 2008)

I discovered it 4 days ago.
Though I have no desires to participate in any of the activities described here, I enjoy these topics vicariously.  Also I joined because I had a robotics question.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Aug 6, 2008)

10-12... I discovered the sonadow site before anything else... long story short, I went from "disgusted at yiff" to, "worship teh yiff" =3


----------



## Uro (Aug 7, 2008)

I actually joined the fandom this year (19) but If i would have discovered others with the same interests I probably would have jumped aboard much earlier.


----------



## Telnac (Aug 7, 2008)

Fandom?  33.  (Which is amazing considering I've been collecting Furry art since I was 25.)  When I knew I was a furry at heart?  16.  A friend of mine drew a dragon.  He was just drawing the next encounter for his D&D campaign.  I thought what he drew was more sexy than anything I had ever seen before.

It was then... that I knew.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Aug 7, 2008)

Was a 12 year old who had too much free time, who got a DevianTART account at age thirteen.


----------



## Lilfurbal (Aug 7, 2008)

I had no idea what the fandom was or what the term 'furry' stood for besides just well, furry at any young age.  I found out about the fandom at age 25, which is the age I am now, and joined the fandom a few months ago realizing I've always technically been a furry without knowing it.

I'm not interested in the yiff portion of it though, it's funny to look at but I can't take it seriously and I'm not attracted to anthro creatures that way lol.


----------



## fx1 (Aug 7, 2008)

22, so I didn't have the underage problem regarding this. Actually I didn't have the underage problem with the Internet in general, I reached adulthood about the same time as the net started to become popular.

It must be very different being a kid these times..


----------



## ~secret~ (Aug 7, 2008)

Well I was six and I was in the bath and I just sort of touched... oh you mean when I discovered furry? The day I discovered Disney, just didn't know there was a word or a community for i until a few years ago.


----------



## gunnerboy (Aug 7, 2008)

i was 14


----------



## Rebahnic (Aug 7, 2008)

Fuck


----------



## Nero Claw (Aug 7, 2008)

Erm.. that's a tough one.. i think i discovered the fandom at about the age of 15. I've Only recently joined the community though, but i believe i was a furry far before that, i just didn't know about about the fandom.


----------

